# Rheingold injector Test - Suspecting faulty injector



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know which tests one can run in Rheingold in order to detect a faulty injector?

I already ran the Smooth Running Test, which shows no obvious issues.

I still suspect injector issues, since I notice a rough ride when cold and a rough 'diesel rattle' at specific rpm ( 1400/1500 rpm). My car is is a diesel (530d) but that diesel rattle I mentioned sounds like an old diesel from years back.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Kind regards,

Tom


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to the BMW diesel owner forum, lets see if you can get help in here.

Tim


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

I found the test. Results are below. I having doubts between replacing injector for Cylinder 1 or 6. The values for Cylinder one are pretty off compared to the others, but well within the fault tolerance levels. The one for 6 seems to be outside the tolerance level, -6,3 where -5 is max allowed.

My gut feeling tells me to replace number 6.

Any ideas?


----------

